# housing for first few weeks on arrival in Sydney



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all please can you help. We have our visa after long wait. If you not got yours yet stick in there as the feeling when you get it is amazing. Back to my question. I am looking for accommodation for the first month or two while we find our feet but don't want to pay hotel prices. Where should i be looking and what should i expect to pay.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Try to stay away from hotels they are an absolute rip off . Good option will be to look at serviced apartments. Depending on the city you go to but most allow you to negotiate good weekly rates. 
Example
Meritons serviced apartments (Waterloo, Bondi and etc)
Quest apartment ( pricier option)

Keep in mind:
Stay away from city and famous beaches as apartment are expensive there
Look into fringe suburbs (city fringe, inner city) as they offer the best transport/food/entertainment and job hunting


----------

